# Door header ideas?



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

That will really add some elegance. 

probably add a lot of appeal per dollar spent.

:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

for boston headers there are a couple options. you can buy boston header trim that is fairly simple all you need to do is cut them and put the mitre returns on the end. or you can be more creative and use flat stock in combination with several moldings to make your own custom header. i have done the latter many times with great success both on my own house and clients homes which i have put together custom trim packages


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

wooworkbykirk said:


> for boston headers there are a couple options. you can buy boston header trim that is fairly simple all you need to do is cut them and put the mitre returns on the end. or you can be more creative and use flat stock in combination with several moldings to make your own custom header. i have done the latter many times with great success both on my own house and clients homes which i have put together custom trim packages


Would you mind sharing pics?
:whistling2:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

here you go, the teal color room header is a 1x6 with a bullnose on top and bottom with a chair rail molding under the top bullnose.

the purple grey room, is a 1x12 with chair rail on the bottom and a boston header molding up top

and the elevator door is a 1x6 with bullnose on the bottom, small crown on top with small casing directly under the crown


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!

I think I like the teal room header the best, but I think I would like mine taller so maybe use a 1 x 8 instead?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

thats the whole idea of custom, you make it so its not something youll see in 50 other homes in your area. its something that drives me insane when trim subcontractors call themselves custom trim installers when they do teh exact same thing to every house they walk into , being every two weeks


----------

